# Favorite Type of Non Classical Music



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Let's settle this. What is your favorite genre of music besides classical?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Sorry if I seem ignorant but what is the difference between hard rock, soft rock and rock n' roll?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

violadude said:


> Sorry if I seem ignorant but what is the difference between hard rock, soft rock and rock n' roll?


im assuming:
rocknroll - Elvis
soft rock - Beatles
hard rock - Guns and roses?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> im assuming:
> rocknroll - Elvis
> soft rock - Beatles
> hard rock - Guns and roses?


hmm surely there are a lot more genre's to choose from than these broad brush stroke generalizations??


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Rock n' roll is an umbrella term that can refer to anything, but sometimes it's used to purely refer to the early 50s/60s stuff. Hard rock has come to mean anything from borderline metal like Guns n Roses to modern rock like 3 Door Down or Nickelback (yuck). Either way, it usually means lots of swagger and hairspray.

Soft rock is a generic term for deliberately watered down tunes somewhere in-between "adult contemporary" and singer-songwriter. The terminology's been getting less and less relevant over the years, because people are beginning to realize that stuff's boring.

Edit: im slow


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

violadude said:


> hmm surely there are a lot more genre's to choose from than these broad brush stroke generalizations??


I think the entire design of subgenres of rock is a generalization in general.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> I think the entire design of subgenres of rock is a generalization in general.


I guess so, Im just having so much trouble wondering which one to pick! :'(


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Hard rock and soft rock are pretty much awful because they've sort of become status symbols for people who don't care about music, so that should narrow it down


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Screw it. I'll just vote other.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

whats the difference between folk and country?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Folk is a very broad genre. Country is a twangy, now pop-like derivative of Appalachian folk music.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Yay for Regressivetransphobe, our in house expert on non-classical genres. 
I have one more question though...I've always wondered. How would you classify the musician Lenka's terribly annoying music as? Specifically that one song that everyone knows her for about being stuck in the middle or something.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm hearing the right song, but I've concluded she's generic pop, albeit superficially "indie" flavored.

Sorry OP, your thread got a bit hijacked.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I'm not sure if I'm hearing the right song, but I've concluded she's generic pop, albeit superficially "indie" flavored.
> 
> Sorry OP, your thread got a bit hijacked.


I think the true intentions of this thread is to unwind the debacle of subgenres that seem redundant in a particular form of music.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

In the U.S.A., Folk is Democrat and Country is Republican. 



Igneous01 said:


> whats the difference between folk and country?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

NightHawk said:


> In the U.S.A., Folk is Democrat and Country is Republican.


hehe, that's kind of true.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

a few... not all truly rock genres, but in the mainstream: Pop Rock (The Beatles), Blues Rock (The Rolling Stones), Proto-Punk (The Troggs, The Kinks), Psychedelic Rock (ex. Jimi Hendrix), Blues Based or Progressive Rock (ex. Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton), Art Rock (Pink Floyd, Radiohead), Glam Rock (New York Dolls, early David Bowie), Funk (James Brown, Sly and Family Stone), Soul (Aretha Franklin, Otis Redding), Punk Rock (The Ramones), Pop-Punk (The Clash), Heavy Metal (Black Sabbath, Judas Priest), Pop-Metal (Def Leppard, Bon Jovi), Post-Punk (The B-52's, The Eurythmics), New Wave (The Police, Blondie), Thrash Metal (Metallica), Mathcore (Dillinger Escape Plan), Jam Bands (The Allman Bros., The Grateful Dead), Grunge (Green River, Nirvana), Dance Floor (Madonna, Michael Jackson), Alt-rock (U2, R.E.M.,), Great Rock, Stone Temple Pilots, Soundgarden, The Rolling Stones, Aerosmith, Guns 'n Roses, Led Zeppelin. And, I already stand corrected for issues with my examples and genres etc. 

clarification: I grew up on Rock (as opposed to Rock and Roll) and Classical Western Art Music. The list above is off the top of my tiny head and I own albums by all the groups mentioned and many more, but that collection is dwarfed by my classical stuff. Not bragging, just saying...



violadude said:


> hmm surely there are a lot more genre's to choose from than these broad brush stroke generalizations??


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

NightHawk said:


> a few... not all truly rock genres, but in the mainstream: Pop Rock (The Beatles), Blues Rock (The Rolling Stones), Proto-Punk (The Troggs, The Kinks), Psychedelic Rock (ex. Jimi Hendrix), Blues Based or Progressive Rock (ex. Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton), Art Rock (Pink Floyd, Radiohead), Glam Rock (New York Dolls, early David Bowie), Funk (James Brown, Sly and Family Stone), Soul (Aretha Franklin, Otis Redding), Punk Rock (The Ramones), Pop-Punk (The Clash), Heavy Metal (Black Sabbath, Judas Priest), Pop-Metal (Def Leppard, Bon Jovi), Post-Punk (The B-52's, The Eurythmics), New Wave (The Police, Blondie), Thrash Metal (Metallica), Mathcore (Dillinger Escape Plan), Jam Bands (The Allman Bros., The Grateful Dead), Grunge (Green River, Nirvana), Dance Floor (Madonna, Michael Jackson), Alt-rock (U2, R.E.M.,), Great Rock, Stone Temple Pilots, Soundgarden, The Rolling Stones, Aerosmith, Guns 'n Roses, Led Zeppelin. And, I already stand corrected for issues with my examples and genres etc.
> 
> clarification: I grew up on Rock (as opposed to Rock and Roll) and Classical Western Art Music. The list above is off the top of my tiny head and I own albums by all the groups mentioned and many more, but that collection is dwarfed by my classical stuff. Not bragging, just saying...


Oh alright, thanks!! Although, perhaps I am more confused than I previously was.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

As you are a violist, I should have mentioned the UR-Mother of Punk THE VELVET UNDERGROUND - very avant grade stuff and to save time and be somewhat more accurate I include the following from Wikipedia, be sure to read to end 

_The foundations for what would become the Velvet Underground were laid in late 1964. Singer/guitarist Lou Reed had performed with a few short-lived garage bands and had worked as a songwriter for Pickwick Records (Reed described his tenure there as being "a poor man's Carole King").[9] Reed met John Cale, a Welshman who had moved to the United States to study classical music upon securing a scholarship. Cale had worked with experimental composers Cornelius Cardew and La Monte Young but was also interested in rock music. Young's use of extended drones would be a profound influence on the band's early sound. Cale was pleasantly surprised to discover that Reed's experimentalist tendencies were similar to his own: Reed sometimes used alternative guitar tunings to create a droning sound. The pair rehearsed and performed together; their partnership and shared interests built the path towards what would later become the Velvet Underground.
Reed's first group with Cale (and his best-known group) was The Primitives, a short-lived group assembled to issue budget-priced recordings and support an anti-dance single penned by Reed, "The Ostrich", *to which Cale added a viola passage*. Reed and Cale recruited Sterling Morrison-a college classmate of Reed's at Syracuse University-as a replacement for Walter De Maria, who had been a third member of The Primitives.[10] Morrison played the guitar, and Angus MacLise joined on percussion to complete the four-member unit. This quartet was first called The Warlocks, then The Falling Spikes./I]

John Cale played viola a lot in the group - songs that are good are 'Sweet Jane', 'All Tomorrow's Parties' and 'Here She Comes Now'.



violadude said:



Oh alright, thanks!! Although, perhaps I am more confused than I previously was.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I see...so would this be considered soft rock then?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Just ignore what Lou Reed has done since then, for your own good.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

I wouldn't call it rock - it is a pop genre, alt-y, trance-y, definitely classical touches. It is 'soft' and very pleasant, very good type road music for driving the interstate at night - owes a lot to classical minimalism - minimize it and just listen to the music and forget the video. It really has great textures and layerings that get better and better as it goes along as i writeasiwriteasiwriteasiwriteasiwritelotsofcymbaltakesoveringiantcrescendoandfematawithtapfade>

Cool! Thank for the link!



violadude said:


> I see...so would this be considered soft rock then?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Having a favorite genre of music makes no sense to me. I don't listen to genres, I listen to individual artists.


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

I voted jazz, but if they were options I would have voted psychadelic rock, progressive rock, art rock, or krautrock.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Stasou said:


> I voted jazz, but if they were options I would have voted psychadelic rock, progressive rock, art rock, or krautrock.


Hell ya man! I love those genres too.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Krautrock's great, but I'm never sure if I can say that term around German people. 

"Oh yeah, I like... old German progressive-ish rock-sort music."


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Other: progressive rock.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Krautrock's great, but I'm never sure if I can say that term around German people.
> 
> "Oh yeah, I like... old German progressive-ish rock-sort music."


You can. One of my staff is German and a huge Krautrock fan. Amd he also uses the term.


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

I used to listen to metal before I went to classical. Specifically folk-, black- (ignorant people refer to it as "satanic") and death-metal.

So my vote is "other". Whilst I pretty much only listen to classical music now, I still listen to metal on very rare occasions. Especially instrumental folk metal.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Which one would be closest to classic rock? Like Pink Floyd.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Jazz, because I consider it art music just the same as classical music.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Lukecash12 said:


> Jazz, because I consider it art music just the same as classical music.


I personally don't really seperate between art music and 'other' music - at least not in terms of deciding how good it is. The dividing line between the two seems unclear and largely artificial to me. Especially considering that the words 'art music' are thought of by many to be a quality label which considering the fact that there is on the one hand poor art music and on the other hand great popular music it clearly is not. I suppose one could take artistic intent during the creative process to determine the difference between art music and other music, but that's dangerous territory since we would need to be able to read artists minds to make that call.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

All music is art, isn't it? Maybe some genres are just more equal than others.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> I personally don't really seperate between art music and 'other' music - at least not in terms of deciding how good it is. The dividing line between the two seems unclear and largely artificial to me. Especially considering that the words 'art music' are thought of by many to be a quality label which considering the fact that there is on the one hand poor art music and on the other hand great popular music it clearly is not. I suppose one could take artistic intent during the creative process to determine the difference between art music and other music, but that's dangerous territory since we would need to be able to read artists minds to make that call.


My primary interest in listening to music is the edification I get from musicology. So, if I can't understand the composer's intentions, regardless of any potential, I don't have the same interest in it.

While I'm all for keeping some of the Romantic tradition of thought regarding music, I don't advocate an entirely subjective understanding of music. It seems fruitless to me, and at least for me it would be a waste of time.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Other - Chillwave,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Progressive Rock


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Blues and psychedelic rock, which are not in the list. But from list Rock n Roll. Bo Diddley kicks butt.


----------

